# Paginas para comprar en linea en México?



## jorger53 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hola amigos, necesito saber si conocen algunas paginas para comprar componentes de electronica de manera electronica, aquí en México, por que la verdad que donde yo vivo es sumamente frustrante que a veces no pueda hacer determinados circuitos por que resulta que no hay resistencias! patético jaja pero que me queda, la única pagina que conozco es agelectronica y la verdad es que no es muy buena, les agradeceré cualquier información que me puedan proporcionar.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 9, 2008)

malas noticias. La de agelectronica es la mejorcilla , y aun asi se batalla para varios componentes,  de distele mejor ni hablar. 

Dile a tu papa , hermano o tio que tengan tarjeta internacional que te la presten y ve a lo sitios de newark, mouser, futurlec o digikey.


----------



## jorger53 (Feb 11, 2008)

pues no me extraña, y gracias por tu respuesta, y ni modo a seguir echandole ganas...


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 11, 2008)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> Dile a tu papa , hermano o tio que tengan tarjeta internacional que te la presten y ve a lo sitios de futurlec .



Le has comprado a furulec? Si es asi cuento te pegan el envio?


----------



## serbel (Feb 15, 2008)

Puedes entrar a la pagina www.lazertec.com.mx ,tienen algo de surtido en refacciones electronicas, prueba ojala te sirva.


----------



## jorger53 (Mar 4, 2008)

no se porque, pero lazertec, nada mas no la puedo abrir...


----------



## jorger53 (May 6, 2009)

Despues de algun tiempo he encontrado yo mismo algunas paginas que me han ayudado, mas de uno las conoces:
www.agelectronica.com
www.robodacta.com
www.electronicaestudio.com
y una nueva es:
http://www.sgatec.com/shop/

En todos los sitios que menciono he comprado y la verdad ninguno me ha fallado, incluso el ultimo sitio me hizo valida una garantia de un programador de pic que venden y todo sin problema.

Saludos y espero que a mas de uno le sirva la información.


----------



## dxtr_hyperion (May 8, 2009)

Pues mira agelectronica es muy buena, robodacta también, pero si quieres algo mejorcito y como dicen por alla arriba tienes tarjeta de crédito, entra a:
www.jameco.com
Es una excelente tienda, aunque no he podido pedir nada por falta de dinero, y te puedo decir que tiene un muy buen surtido, e incluye catálogo de sus productos y una descripción de sus características


----------



## mabauti (May 8, 2009)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> mabauti dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOPss! mil disculpas anthony123 , hasta ahorita pude ver tu mensaje ops: 

si le he comprado a futurlec, de envio me han cobrado 15~18 USD por cada vez. Aparte he pagado impuestos (4~8%) de importacion acá.


disculpas nuevamente


----------



## jorger53 (May 8, 2009)

gracias por las respuestas, la verdad hasta la fecha no he tenido la necesidad de algun componente tan especifico como para no encontrarla en las que mencioné, pero siempre es bueno saber y tener opciones. Saludos amigos.


----------

